# Best practices with Synth



## patpro (May 4, 2020)

Hello,

I've installed Synth on my new server to handle pkg with non-default options and moving away from a mix of manual ports and pkgs.
Is there any best practices and pitfalls to avoid with Synth (for example how to make sure Synth will only compile the very minimal number of pkg and let everything it can com from regular pkg) ?

thanks


----------

